# can you id these cichlids for me please?



## madeneseri (Jul 27, 2018)

https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-detai ... 1199980018

If anyone could id these by photo # thatd be greatly appreciated


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like a big placidochromis Electra.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. Placidochromis electra or similar or mix of. Large, old and "over the hill", kinda deformed

2. male OB Red Top Zebra mbuna more or less, probably still hybrid

3. old male Nimbochromis Hap, maybe Fusco?

4. Labidochromis sp "Permutt"

5. male Protomelas ? Spilonatus type?

6. dark blue... male Copidichromis azureus
light blue... male Labeotropheus?

7. male Protomelas spilonatus type

8. male Zebra type mbuna

these fish are many years old


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

james1983 said:


> Looks like a big placidochromis Electra.


I didn't notice there were multiple pics, I agree some of these look like older fish.


----------



## madeneseri (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks Noki, think I'll give any of these a miss...


----------

